# Sizing a Rotary Table for a Benchtop Vertical Milling Machine (SX3)



## PurpLev (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't have a current need for one, but in general am always keeping an eye out for a good rotary table for the mill. One thing that I wasn't able to figure out is what would be the 'correct' size for my mill. similar to a vice - too small and it looses it's holding power, too large, and you are losing Z travel and weight limitations - is there a general rule of thumb RE sizing a rotary table for a mill?

to be specific for my case - I have the Grizzly 0619 mill, and was thinking a 6" rotary table with indexing plates and tailstock would be a good fit, but am also concerned it may be a bit too big in both horizontal/vertical positions so maybe a 4" would be more suitable?

what say you?


----------



## 8ntsane (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Sizing a Rotary Table for a Vertical Milling Machine*

Sharon
I guess you need to size it to you mill as best you can. Rotary tables can be hard to size up properly.
On general, try to get the largest OD table you can. You will find that you will quickly run out of room to mount hold down clamps to hold your work piece down.

The RT should be a horizontal/Vertical so its most usefull. If you end up with a smaller RT, you can allways add a sub plate of larger OD to make it bigger, but this addition can and will eat up room too, so choose carefully.

I bought the largest RT I could for my mill. The mill is a 9X42, and I use a 12 inch OD RT. I am glad I went that large because of work holding issues, but the only down fall is the weight of such a big RT. With a chuck mounted it gets a little heavy to handle. When choosing your RT , make certain your choice doesnt limit the size of chuck you want to use. 

Because of the different jobs I do, I have chucks on adapter plates that range from 4 inch to 10 inch, in 3 jaw, and 4 jaw. also look at how many slots the table has, that will make a differance when trying to hold work down, and also holding the chucks down. In my opinion, the 6 slot RT is better to have than a 4 slot, and even then, I some times use a sub plate that just has a ton of drilled and tapped holes for work holding.

There is no easy answer to your question, but this should give you a few things to think over.

On a final note, 
Get the dividing plates with your RT, as it could be a hassle later depending on what make it is. The tail stock is a different story. You have many choices for that, and can ge a lite duty, to heavy duty version, but must be ajustablr to get on centre line with your RT


----------



## PurpLev (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Sizing a Rotary Table for a Vertical Milling Machine*

thanks for the input guys. sounds like maybe including the 6" in the "eye open view" is not a bad thing after all...


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Sizing a Rotary Table for a Vertical Milling Machine*

The size (dia) of the rotary table really does not, IMO, rely on table size available. You can make a machining plate to fit. It relies more on the size of the job you are doing. I would get an 8 inch to start.

 "Billy G" :whistle:


----------



## November X-ray (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Sizing a Rotary Table for a Vertical Milling Machine*

I just saw an ad online for a 14" table for $199! Probably a wee bit big for you but hey, just think of the endless possibilities you could have!


----------



## PurpLev (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Sizing a Rotary Table for a Vertical Milling Machine*

oh wow, haven't thought about going bigger... hmmm...14" huh? might need a bigger shop


----------



## 8ntsane (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Sizing a Rotary Table for a Vertical Milling Machine*



PurpLev said:


> oh wow, haven't thought about going bigger... hmmm...14" huh? might need a bigger shop



LOL
Not only a bigger shop, bigger muscles to move that around. 

Though Bill,s thinking 8 inch, would be a nice size. 4 or 6 are pretty small, but a 8 inch is a fair size, and still movable by most. Don,t forget what the weight will be when you add a chuck.


----------



## jfcayron (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: Sizing a Rotary Table for a Vertical Milling Machine*

THIS is a REAL milling machine with a REAL rotary table! (16 ft, that's 192" ) :lmao::nuts:

http://americanmachinist.com/machining-cutting/start-us-s-largest-milling-machine?NL=AM-01&Issue=AM-01_20120802_AM-01_892&YM_MID=1330065


----------



## PurpLev (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Sizing a Rotary Table for a Vertical Milling Machine*



jfcayron said:


> THIS is a REAL milling machine with a REAL rotary table! (16 ft, that's 192" ) :lmao::nuts:
> 
> http://americanmachinist.com/machining-cutting/start-us-s-largest-milling-machine?NL=AM-01&Issue=AM-01_20120802_AM-01_892&YM_MID=1330065



hmm.... any change of getting that into a basement ? :thinking:

Thanks for all the responses, I'll keep an eye open for a 6-8" sized table with tailstock and dividing plates - I can dream can't I?

(P.s. I've noticed grizzly has a setup like that in the 6" size, just not sure of the quality)


----------



## PurpLev (Nov 16, 2012)

OK,

I was planning on getting an 8" table, but for weight reasons I ended up going for a vertex 6" complete package which I blogged about here if anyone is interested in my reasoning and seeing some sizing pictures of how a 6" fits on a SX3 mill:

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/entry.php/26-Vertex-6-quot-H-V-Rotary-Table-for-a-Benchtop-mill-(SX3)

I am planning on making an 8" or bigger fixture plate for horizontal work, and am otherwise very pleased with it's build quality and smooth operation. weight wise, it's as heavy as I feel comfortable taking up and down the mill.

I also have scanned the user manual for the vertex RT which includes the H-RT, HV-RT and the dividing process and tables for these tables. if anyone is interested in this - ping me.


----------



## 7HC (Nov 16, 2012)

PurpLev said:


> OK,
> 
> I was planning on getting an 8" table, but for weight reasons I ended up going for a vertex 6" complete package which I blogged about here if anyone is interested in my reasoning and seeing some sizing pictures of how a 6" fits on a SX3 mill:
> 
> ...



Interesting blog post and good point on the fixture plate, which can be easily made using the rotab itself.


M


----------

